# Grips from Jager Archery Products.



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

This is just a teaser for the grips I have been perfecting. The integrated sling is patent pending so :tongue: 

Custom colors
Molded Plastic (feels like polycarbonate)
Contoured feel for high and low wrist.
Integrated sling
And they just look soo good.

View attachment 184255

View attachment 184256

View attachment 184257


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*for Bowtech ??*

hi!
do you have any for Bowtech 2006 bows??

cheers,
F


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

What about mathews?


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

francisco said:


> hi!
> do you have any for Bowtech 2006 bows??
> 
> cheers,
> F


These work on the 06 bows


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

88 PS190 said:


> What about mathews?


Mathews is on the work bench as we speak


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

how about Pearson, I here people looking for grips to fit them all the time............


----------



## esven89 (Aug 26, 2004)

what about ross, can't forget about us.


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

Hoyts????


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Very cool....$$$$$??????


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

if you can come up with something for the Pearson Gen 2, I will gaurantee you 2 sold.......


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

*Just a matter of time*

I promise I won't forget any manufacturers. I just need time to do fit up on all the different models. I will make announcments as they become available for each bow manufacturer. The next one's will be for PSE, Martin/Rytera, and Mathews. Thanks for all the interest


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Cuthbert said:


> I promise I won't forget any manufacturers. I just need time to do fit up on all the different models. I will make announcments as they become available for each bow manufacturer. The next one's will be for PSE, Martin/Rytera, and Mathews. Thanks for all the interest


What an interesting concept!

Good luck to ya, and if you make some Hoyt recurve grips....well....we may have to do some business! :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

> Integrated sling


pretty slick idea....that would be sweet to have on some sideplates


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cuthbert said:


> I promise I won't forget any manufacturers. I just need time to do fit up on all the different models. I will make announcments as they become available for each bow manufacturer. The next one's will be for PSE, Martin/Rytera, and Mathews. Thanks for all the interest


Fantastic!

Cuthbert,
when will you be taking orders?

I could use one for my Bullet X.


----------



## robinhood_06 (Oct 16, 2006)

*he he he he he he*

those grips look sweet !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Very cool....$$$$$??????


$39.95


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Booh-YAH!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Those are very cool! I want one for my Mathews. I hope you do well with these grips and can make them for lots of different brands. Maybe even the new High country bows that just have side plates ukey:
Are the first two pics of the High grip or the low grip????


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

Mrwintr said:


> Those are very cool! I want one for my Mathews. I hope you do well with these grips and can make them for lots of different brands. Maybe even the new High country bows that just have side plates ukey:
> Are the first two pics of the High grip or the low grip????


Those are the high grips. The lows are more contoured to the riser.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll be waiting to see when you have mine ready for my mathews Ultra Max.
Those are really cool!


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*mathews*

hey, 
I have a mathews legacy... got any for that. Great idea!! $$$
Thank Ryan


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

If the integrated sling gets old,dry, and breaks is there an easy way to replace it? Is it just melted over or glued on the inside?


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

*Thumb Slings*

Thumb slings work great, I've been useing them for a couple of years, on a Q2XL and now on an Apex 7. Fine idea attaching them to a grip! Mathews shooters without a grip can use a standard finger sling as a thumb sling, no hassle one hand operation.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

leblanc822 said:


> Thumb slings work great, I've been useing them for a couple of years, on a Q2XL and now on an Apex 7. Fine idea attaching them to a grip! Mathews shooters without a grip can use a standard finger sling as a thumb sling, no hassle one hand operation.


 That sling is for the thumb..? I was looking at that and thought it would be around the front and on your index finger.... I don't see how it keeps the bow if it's on your thumb


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

Mrwintr said:


> That sling is for the thumb..? I was looking at that and thought it would be around the front and on your index finger.... I don't see how it keeps the bow if it's on your thumb


Just like a regular finger sling, the slide ring on the loop is drawn up over the thumb and if your bow goes flying, it literally sinches up even tighter. I've been shooting it for about 3 months now. Works great. As far as replacing the loop, all you need is about 5 inches of parachute cord and a lighter.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Cuthbert said:


> Just like a regular finger sling, the slide ring on the loop is drawn up over the thumb and if your bow goes flying, it literally sinches up even tighter. I've been shooting it for about 3 months now. Works great. As far as replacing the loop, all you need is about 5 inches of parachute cord and a lighter.


 Cool, thanks for explaining that, now do you have my Ultra Max grip ready? Did I mention a Brown/Green camo mix would be great also ? I'm excited to get one in my hand.


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

Mrwintr said:


> Cool, thanks for explaining that, now do you have my Ultra Max grip ready? Did I mention a Brown/Green camo mix would be great also ? I'm excited to get one in my hand.


Mathews grips should be available very soon.


----------



## j_man1100 (Dec 9, 2003)

Look good. If you can make one for the hoyt recurves (helix) i'll buy two. But if they can be done without the built it sling that would be great.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

So, how about an update on what you have made grips for at this point and what is now readily available.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello....?? Anybody here..?? So what happened to the new grip line ??


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

pics?


----------



## 1Arrow1X (Sep 2, 2002)

*Grips*

I know he is making progress. I saw about 4 different models at league last Thursday. The model I saw and shot felt great.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*grip*

can you make best grip for martin razor x i can send you the bow riser


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

I would be interested in a razor X best grip also


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

redman said:


> can you make best grip for martin razor x i can send you the bow riser


I would also like a gerip for my Razor X


----------

